# [SOLVED] Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a topic on the Fujitsu Siemens support Forum, which i have been waiting for an answer for some time now, so i thought i would post here and see if anyone can help me. 

This is the problem:
My Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535 has recently started to restart its self on load up. It gets to just after it comes up with Microsoft corporation, then my arrow comes up like its loading then just restarts. I have tried loading in safe mode with no luck. 

Anyone got any suggestions without me loosing any of my stuff on it.

Thanks


I was told to do this:
Please run the system diagnostic tool downloadable from http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/support/downloads.html click downloads left side. in the right Full software search box type "Diagnostics dos".
download the system diagnostics for DOS. 
Its an ISO image so burn it using NERO or some free iso burner from the net....theres instruction on how to in the ZIP file along with the ISO file. if the DIFS (system diagnostic) comes back with an error code please post it here with your serial number of the machine. 
Run a full test (2.30 hrs but its a good level 3 test)

I then ran the test and these are my results:
I have run the system diagnostic tool and this is what i got,

DIFS System Code: 75WK-YAZZ-9STVW

Serial No: YKDA117869


I'm just wondering if someone can help me what to do next thanks.

Danny


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

ok, so it almost sounds like a BSOD reboot. When you reboot the system and it beeps start tapping on F8 to get a list of options. In that list of options is a option to disable reboot on bluescreen. Select that option and reboot, let us know what your BSOD code is.
That will help us to troubleshoot. Or if you can pull the hard drive, plug it into another machine and pull the dump files out of C:\Windows\minidump and attach them to the forum to be analyzed.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The only option i get like that is, Disable Automatic Start up on System Failure


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Thats the one you want, disable it

See if the BSOD comes back
If it does post the exact error message


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I have done that but it just does the same as before. A blue screen doesn't actually come up though. It's just a black screen with my cursor, then it restarts.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Check the BIOS (setup) and see if the BIOS detects the Harddrive


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

For some reason i now have a password on the bios, i can only assume this has happened since i ran the Diagnostic Test. What can i do to get rid of it or find it out.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Are you able to enter the BIOS?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

As soon as i press F2 to enter setup it asks me to enter a password


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*



Danny92 said:


> For some reason i now have a password on the bios, i can only assume this has happened since i ran the Diagnostic Test. What can i do to get rid of it or find it out.


Sorry, we can not help you with password issues.
It violates the *RULES* of the forum



> ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities
> 
> software pirating
> ...


Even Fujitsu forum is unable to assist you:
http://forum.ts.fujitsu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=29424

I would recommend you contact Fujitsu on this issue:
http://ts.fujitsu.com/support/helpdesk.html


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Ok, i will see if i can get the password and afterwards i will post here if the BIOS detects the Harddrive


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I do not know why the BIOS has a password on it.
I did not see anything in the Diagnostic Utility regarding passwords

Keep us posted.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Its strange thats the only thing i can think that has made it have a password on, before that i could access it fine, so im not too sure what has caused it. I would never put a password on it and have not ever since i got my laptop.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I have sent a support form to Fujitsu, will let you know what they say when they reply


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Keep us posted

Hopefully you will get a response about the error to.

You could if you wish, rum Memtest 86 (link under my signature) on your system to check your memory for errors.

I would also suggest you run the Hard Drive Diagnostics Utility from the manufacturer of your hard drive:
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287#toshiba


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Iv'e just run Memtest 86 and said that it Passed, guessing that means no errors.

I don't know the manufacturer of my Hard Drive, the threads have gone on the screw so i carnt get into it to see


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Chances are it is a Fujitsu


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Would it be:

FJDT (Fujitsu ATA Diagnostic Tool) v6.90
Or
[SDIAG] SCSI Diagnostic Tool v2.7

I download


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Fujitsu ATA Diagnostic Tool


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Do i burn that to a CD, because it's not an iso file like the other tests


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Lets actually see what HD you have first

Use Ultimate Boot CD:
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html

Burn the ISO
Insert the cd and bootup the computer
Run PC-Config

See what it says for the HD


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Ok, thanks


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

There's no actually selction that says PC Config is it under a different heading


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Looks like UBCD has changed their format due to copywite laws. Give me a few so I can make a copy for myself and see what I can find.

Bill


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Sorry to jump in BCCOMP, 

The tool you are looking for is under the System menu...

PC-Config


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

@gavinzach,
No apologize needed
Thanks for the back up gavinzach

@Danny92 
Insert the CD
Fire it up
When you get it loaded select Ultimate Boot CD for Windows
It will take a couple of minutes, but once it is loaded you should see a screen that looks similar to windows.

You can use gavinzach suggestion
You can also right click on My Computer>Properties>Hardware Tab>Device Manager
Select disk drives to expand
post what you find.

Bill


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I carn't actually see anywhere where it says the make of my HDD :4-dontkno


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Sorry i tihnk i found it, 

HDD Model
FUJITSU MHW2080BS 
Serial Number: K11ET7B29DPR
Size: 76319mb
Location: Quaternary Master


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Do i get no more help then?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Hey Danny92,

Sorry about that. I believe we were waiting to hear the results of the HDD diagnostic test.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Lets actually see what HD you have first. 
I done that and i think it is,

HDD Model
FUJITSU MHW2080BS 
Serial Number: K11ET7B29DPR
Size: 76319mb
Location: Quaternary Master

If thats right what do i do next.

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Download the Fujitsu diagnostic and run it.

Tell us if it passes or fails and any other information the diagnostic gives you.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

What program do i use to burn it to a CD


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Do you have a USB thumbdrive? You can make it bootable and run FJDT from it.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I put FJDT on my memory stick, plugged into laptop, chose my laptop to boot from it and it said.

Operating System not found


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I am sorry, you will need to format it to boot. I will include a zipped attachment of the files you will need.


Unzip the contents of the folder to your desktop.
Note the drive letter assigned to your USB drive. 
Back up the contents of your drive. The format will erase the drive.
Run HPUSBFW.exe.
Choose your USB drive from the pull down menu.
Choose the box to "Create DOS startup disk"
Click the box "using DOS files located at:" and browse for the Win98boot folder.
Click format.
When the format is complete, copy autoexec.bat and FJDT.EXE to the thumbdrive.
Reboot the computer, make sure USB drive is set to boot.
It should load to FJDT.EXE.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

How do i back up the data on my HDD, because i have nothing to do it with.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The data on your USB thumb drive. It will only be temporary, just move it to the desktop of the computer you are using, format the USB drive and then move the files back on. It won't affect the booting of the stick. The autoexec.bat file specifies running the FJDT.exe automatically.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I have run FJDT, and this is what i got,

No Hard Drive Disk has been identified in your system


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Try DFT from Hitachi.

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v416_b00.iso

This one is a CD image. If you are using Windows 7, just double click on the image (.iso) to burn it to CD. If you are using Vista or earlier, you can use IMG Burn to make the CD.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I got Disposition Code=0x00

If i ran the test right or not im not sure


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The screen was green right? 0x00 

Operation completed sucessfully and 0x00 mean the drive passed the test.

Did your computer ship with a recovery disc, or does it have a recovery partition?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Yep the screen is green

Operation Completed Successfully
Disposistion Code 0x00

I have an, Operating System - Recovery DVD


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Insert the recovery disc and boot to it. 

When the installation menu comes up select repair system.
It will ask you which installation to repair. Unless you are running dual-boot there should only be one option.
Choose startup repair.
Let it run through it's automatic scan for system issues.
Follow the prompts.

Post back the results.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I put it in and it said Operating System Not Found


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

When you start your computer does it even try to boot to Windows anymore?

It sounds like you may have erased your HDD...


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

There is no way i could have erased my HDD.

I turned it off the night it was working it was fine. Next day i turn it on it wont load just the black screen with my cursor like it's loading then it just restarts.

It loads normally, with the microsoft corporation coming up.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I am talking about when you ran the DFT...

Something caught me off when you stated you recieved a "Disposition Code=0x00".

That is normally reserved for a disk-erase function. I didn't think about it until now, but DFT usually gives a " Operation Completed Sucessfully Return Code=0x00"

I just double checked with DFT documentation and that seems it may be the case.

Here is the link to the PDF...
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/dft32_userguide.pdf

Attempt to boot without any removable media inserted.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I booted the laptop and, it did the same as usual, after the Microsoft Corporation comes up, black screen and my cursor comes up then it restarts


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Good, you didn't erase the drive... whew...

Boot back into the DVD and choose repair again.

This time choose the Command Prompt option.

Type;


```
chkdsk c: /r
```
Let it run through and post back any errors.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Do i have to write down every bad cluster it replaces or does it just tell me the errors at the end?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Don't worry about the clusters. Just note any filesystem errors it may have.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I have run chkdsk c: /r

No errors have been found it just replaced bad clusters.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Did you try booting into Windows again?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Yep, still does the same as before.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Have you tried to enter "Safe Mode"?

Tap f8 at immediately after the Fujitsu screen and select "Safe Mode" from the menu.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Just does the same in safe mode.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Hello again, sorry for the delay in response.

It is looking like something in Windows is broke. 

Do you have anything on the computer that you need to save?

My next suggestion for course of action will be data-destructive, since Vista repair cannot find the installation.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

No worries.

Well i got all my stuff i would like to keep really, all my music pictures etc.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I suggest that you make a full back up of all your information.

It appears that you have a SATA drive in your laptop. You can either use a desktop computer with available SATA ports (SATA is standard between laptop and desktop) or purchase a USB SATA 2.5" HDD enclosure so you can transfer all of your info to another computer. 

The stuff you want to keep, you should back up on DVD-R and keep it in a safe place. Any information that is important should be backed up regularly and on at least 2 storage mediums.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/IOMAX-SATA-Adapter-Power-Drive/dp/B001A5SK56

Is it that i need to buy.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

That would work, and if you ever needed to do something similar again, you would have the tool to do so.

I am actually contemplating getting one of those for when I have to work with IDE drives.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I will order one now then. I will post telling you when i have got it and taken my stuff off my HDD then we can continue fixing my laptop.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Sounds good.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

It arrived this morning, and i have now taken all of My Documents and copied them to this computer and just left everything else on my HDD.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Hello again Danny92,

I am glad you have all of your information backed up now.

Did you ever resolve the BIOS issue?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

My friend is here at the moment and i just turned it on and opened the BIOS, showed him it needed a password he put in admin and it worked so all sorted with that now.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Okay. Set the bios options to defaults. There should be an option on the page to save and exit to do that.

Check to make sure the optical drive is set to boot before the HDD.

First thing we are going to try to repair Vista using PE system restore from your Vista disc. 

We went over this a little bit earlier, but we are going to give it a shot again.

Here is a link to a good tutorial to help you get through it. 

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial142.html

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I have put in the Recovery DVD that i got when i first purchased the laptop. When i put it into my laptop i get no operating system found.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Okay, your recovery DVD... It does show the menus like outlined in the linked tutorial?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I have to use an external CD drive.
I put it in choose for it to boot from the External CD drive, then in the top left corner it just says, Operating System Not Found.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

That means it is not booting from the recovery disc.

Is your internal CD/DVD rom broken?

Try booting the DVD from the computer you are currently using... It needs to only boot to the menu. This is just to verify the disc is bootable.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Yep it doesn't work anymore thats why i had to buy an external one to run the tests.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The Vista OS recovery disc should boot from the external drive.

Sorry for sounding redundant, but this is the OS disc that shipped with the computer, correct?

Do you have the 32bit or 64bit version of Windows installed on the laptop?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The CD i have is;

Operating System - Recovery DVD
Windows Vista Home Basic

This DVD allows you to restore the OS on your Fujitsu Siemens Computer System. 

Its 32 Bit.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Okay, we know your external drive reads CDs because it boots to the diagnostic discs. 

Attach your external drive to the computer you are currently using and see if you can read the files from the disk, using the external drive.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Could it be because my External Drive is a CD drive not CD/DVD Drive.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

That would explain it. I assumed your external drive was a DVD drive, in fact I haven't seen an external CD rom for sale in years.

The thumbdrive you used to try and run FJDT, how large is it?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

246mb


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

That is way too small.

Can you try booting the DVD to the internal optical drive?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Tried that with no look. 
Could try using my friends memory stick which is 4GB.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Okay. Four GB is perfect. Make sure he is okay with it and that you move his files to a safe place, because we will need to format the Thumbdrive.

Here are instructions for making a Vista bootable USB.

Insert the drive into the computer.
Insert the DVD into the DVD rom.
Format the thumbdrive in NTFS. (right click and format in Computer) Give the USB drive a volume label that is easy to remember like "Vista".
Open an elevated cmd prompt. (In Vista and 7 type cmd in the search bar, right click on cmd and select "run as administrator")

*note* after each of the following commands, press the enter key.

In command type;

```
diskpart
```
This will launch the diskpart app in command console.

Then type;

```
list volume
```
This will list all the volumes present on your system. Note the volume number of the USB drive (your volume label will show up here)

Next type;

```
select volume 'X'
```
where 'X' is the volume of your USB drive.

Next type;

```
active
```
This will set the partitioin on the thumbdrive as active.

Next type;

```
exit
```
This will exit the diskpart utility.

Next type;

```
cd d:\boot
```
Change the 'd' to the drive letter of the DVD rom.

Next type;

```
bootsect /nt60 'X':
```
Once again, where 'X' is the drive letter assigned to the USB stick. This will copy the bootsector to the USB drive.

Finally close command prompt and copy all the files from the DVD to the USB drive. Do not change anything, including the directory structure.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Thanks, will do that tomorrow and let you know how i get on, from the other post about, using PE system to repair Vista.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

How do you partition a USB Thumbdrive?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Open my computer, right click on the thumbdrive and select format.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Done that, doesn't count the memory stick as a partition only a removeable.:smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

You are talking about in diskpart, right? 

Shouldn't matter if it is marked removable, it is.

The functions described should still work.

Try this to enable NTFS for your thumbdrive.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

try what and how? 
this is what it shows

DISKPART> list volume

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
Volume 0 D HB00MA05 CDFS DVD-ROM 3392 MB
Volume 1 C HDD1 NTFS Partition 56 GB Healthy System
Volume 2 E Vista NTFS Removeable 3708 MB

DISKPART> list volume E

The arguments you specified for this command are not valid.

DISKPART> select volume E

Volume 2 is the selected volume.

DISKPART> active

There is no partition selected.
Please select a partition and try again.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I see now that your thumbdrive is listed as NTFS.

That makes this link useless.
Sorry... http://www.ntfs.com/quest22.htm

What OS are you using diskpart in?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

XP, It's the only available computer to use.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

diskpart in XP doesn't support USB volumes...

Try the following instructions using the Vista Restore disks PE.

Boot the XP computer with the Vista DVD and enter the repair menu. When the repair menu opens up, select command. I believe diskpart is included. Once the thumbdrive is set active, then reboot to XP to complete the process.

I am not going to be online for a while... so I am sorry if I can't get back to you right away. I should be back on later this evening.

-GZ


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Tried that and it just does the same as before :4-dontkno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Snuck out to McDonald's to jump online real quick.

I am not sure why you are having issues... I went through the entire thing again and performed it on a 2GB thumb drive just to be sure it worked right (in case I screwed up the syntax) and it worked just fine for me. I know diskpart in XP won't work, I assumed that is what you were using...

If you could hold on for a while, I will look for an alternative method.

First thing, type list disk... the thumbdrive should show up as a disk in Vista PE...

You could, possibly, create a primary active partition using diskpart in PE by selecting disk x (the disk number assignment of the thumbdrive).

I will be back with you as soon as possible.

Sorry again.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I was trying to do it on XP, maybe thats why it isnt working.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Hey Danny92,

Sorry about earlier today. In the interim I had an epiphany.

First off, my idea of using command prompt from the Vista disc will not work, because it requires a Vista installation to enter the repair menu.

My Epiphany... You were able to boot into command prompt to run chkdsk on your laptop.

You should be able to run diskpart from that command prompt as well...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I just read through the instruction post again and realized I did, in fact, make an error.

When changing directories to the dvd rom drive, you cannot use the cd command...

You will have to replace cd d:\boot with (press enter after each line)


```
d:

cd boot
```
Sorry about the confusion. I should be online tomorrow (after 2pm EST GMT -0500) to continue helping you.

-GZ


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Hello again Danny92,

I was up until 6am setting up an XP computer at home and trying to find a way to get this to work. Unfortunately I was unsuccessful. I did, however, glean some useful information out of the experience. Unfortunately, only one thing applies to what we are doing here.

bootsect.exe works properly in XP.

You will either need to use the command prompt from your Vista laptop, or find a Vista or 7 computer to use for about 10 minutes to complete this. 

I have included an image of what the procedure should look like in command prompt. I have blocked out all of my personal information, including volume labels, but the procedure is the same. Keep in mind that you will need to use the drive letter assignments that are shown in your 'list volume'.










I will be on and off all day.

-GZ


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Hello again, sorry about the delay in me getting back to you.

Thias is what i get when i do it on Vista:

C:\Windows\system32>diskpart
Microsoft DiskPart version 6.0.6001
Copyright (C) 1999-2007 Microsoft Corporation.
On computer: JO
DISKPART> list volume
Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
Volume 0 E HB00MA05 CDFS DVD-ROM 3392 MB Healthy
Volume 1 C ACER NTFS Partition 33 GB Healthy System
Volume 2 D DATA NTFS Partition 32 GB Healthy
Volume 3 F VISTA NTFS Removable 3708 MB Healthy
DISKPART> select volume F
Volume 3 is the selected volume.
DISKPART> active
DiskPart marked the current partition as active.
DISKPART> exit
Leaving DiskPart...
C:\Windows\system32>E:
E:\>Cd Boot
E:\BOOT>bootsect /nt60 F
bootsect {/help|/nt60|/nt52} {SYS|ALL|<DriveLetter>:} [/force]
Boot sector restoration tool
Bootsect.exe updates the master boot code for hard disk partitions in order to
switch between BOOTMGR and NTLDR. You can use this tool to restore the boot
sector on your computer.
Run "bootsect /help" for detailed usage instructions.
E:\BOOT>E:

Is that right or wrong.
Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

after the bootsect command, your switch is right but you need the colon after the drive letter. The system reply should be;

"Successfully updated NTFS filesystem bootcode."

Otherwise you are spot on.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I have done the diskpart etc and it worked this time. But i have copy and pasted the CD to the USB Drive and when i plug it into my laptop and boot to it, it says, BOOTMGR is missing. What does that mean?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

You should be booting to the USB now. I tested the method I outlined for you with 4 different drives before I posted it.

Did you sucessfully run the bootsect program? That is important.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I must of done it correct because i got, 

"Successfully updated NTFS filesystem bootcode."

At the end.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

good. make sure you have the laptop set to boot to the usb.

If you need to, reformat the USB stick and start again
When you go to transfer the files, make sure you are set to view hidden and system files.

I am about again, so I won't be on again till this evening.

Sorry it isn't being easy for you.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

This might sound a stupid question sorry, but how do i, view hidden and system files.

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Under* Folder and Search* options select the* View *tab.
You can choose to view hidden and system files in the menu.

As soon as the copy is done, make sure to restore the System Files to hidden.

This will just make sure you have every needed file copied.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I have done that, and tried it again twice to make sure i have not missed anything out, and i still keep getting BOOTMGR is missing press Ctrl-Alt-Del to restart.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Hello again.

I am sorry that this has been like pulling teeth.
Try booting the USB in the other computer. 
It should boot.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Plugged USB into main computer. Selected it to boot USB, same message, BOOTMGR is missing, press CTRL ALT DEL to restart.

I can only now assume that something is missing on the disc or, something is not copying from CD to USB.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

You may have an incompatible USB Thumb Drive... I made sure I tested this method on all my thumb-drives that were large enough to accept the DVD's files... 

There is a way we are going to get your computer to boot to the Vista install!

See if you can find another 4GB USB drive to try it on. I am really sorry that this is taking so long to get through. If only your DVD drive was functional!


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

I dont have any other memory stick, so looks like i'm going to have to buy one.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

You may wan't to look into replacing the optical drive in your laptop. You should be able to get a working one off of eBay for less than £25.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fujitsu-Sieme...Computing_LaptopAccess_RL&hash=item4aa5dd2ef6


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Hey, I want you to take a look at your USB drive that you put the Windows files on... could you tell me what files are in the USB root drive?


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Hey, sorry about not being very active for the past few days not been on the pc. I will take a look and let you know. :smile:


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Is the Root Drive all the files that are on the USB?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

No. The root of the drive is what you first see when you open the drive.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The file that is in the root drive is called HB00MA05 is this what it is meant to be or is it meant to be a different file.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The directory structure on the root drive should be exactly the same as the bootable installation DVD. There should be a file there named "bootmgr". There should also be folders labelled /Boot and /Sources at the very least.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The file is there but is inside the other folder should I move it to the front and put all other files inside the bootmgr folder?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Here is what I want you to do.

Type this into CMD line with your USB plugged into the computer. Substitute X: for the drive letter of the USB drive.


```
tree X: /f /a > %temp%\1 & start notepad %temp%\1
```
It will open a textpad with the directory tree of the USB drive. Either save the file and attach it to your next post, or copy the contents and post it in your reply.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Do i do this on Vista?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

No, this will work from the XP computer you are using.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Here you go.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Okay Danny92,

Move the entire contents of the HB00MA05 folder into the root directory of the usb drive.

Then attempt to boot to the USB.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Really sorry if this is silly question but how?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The easiest way to do it would be to open two instances of explorer side by side. Open one of them to the USB drive, open the other too the HB00MA05 folder. Make sure the HB00MA05 folder is the active window and press CTRL+A to select everything and drag it to the other window. Once you are done, you can delete the empty HB00MA05 folder.


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Thanks that worked and it has booted. What to do next?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Super! Now that we got through the hair pulling... If you remember a few pages back I was going to have you perform a system repair / restore using the Vista install disc? Well that is what we are going to do now.

Here is the link to the tutorial on how to use the restore function from the Vista install.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial142.html

Post back with the results!


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

When i get to Figure 4. System Recovery Options, nothing comes up i get nothing in that box, and if i click load drivers it tells me to insert the Driver DVD. I carn't because my CD Drive is broken. So what can i do now.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

The vista disc was for that computer from Fujitsu Siemens for that particular computer, so I see no issue with drivers for the hardware, they should all be slipstreamed in.

This has been a tough issue from the onset, made tougher by the lack of working DVD drive... But we are making progress, albeit slow progress.

You have all of your info backed up, right?
This is your call, but you could try installing Windows fresh. 

I would like you to choose the install option and tell me if the installation regognizes your HDD at least. 

I won't be on for the next hour or so... I will be back though.

-GZ


----------



## Danny92 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

Installed windows fresh solved the problem. Thanks for all your help in helping me find a solution.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535*

No problem Danny92,

Absolutely glad we could help!


----------

